# Lecteur cd/dvd non reconnu



## kiki71 (3 Mars 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai installé Yosemite sur un disque dur externe et je boot dessus tous les jours sans aucun problème (grâce à vos conseils d'ailleurs  ).

Sauf qu'aujourd'hui j'ai voulu graver des données sur un cd et vu que de nos jours, on n'utilise plus beaucoup nos lecteurs cd/dvd (enfin pour moi), je me suis rendu compte qu'en mettant des cd, ce dernier n'était pas reconnu par Yosemite. 

Je voulais savoir comment faire pour que Yosemite le reconnaisse?! Pour info, c'est un graveur cd/dvd de marque Samsung.

Je vous remercie par avance pour vos conseils.

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2015)

Yosemite utilisé sur un hackintosh? ou sur un Mac?


----------



## kiki71 (3 Mars 2015)

Sur un hackintosh


----------



## polyzargone (6 Mars 2015)

Ton lecteur est SATA ou IDE ? Interne ou externe ?


----------



## kiki71 (9 Mars 2015)

C'est un lecteur interne en SATA


----------



## polyzargone (9 Mars 2015)

Essaie de lancer l'application Lecteur DVD. En principe, tu devrais avoir une erreur. Si c'est le cas, essaie ça :

http://www.cnet.com/news/addressing-dvd-player-error-70012-when-using-external-drives-in-os-x/


----------



## kiki71 (9 Mars 2015)

J'ai bien un message d'erreur mais vu qu'aucune application ne détecte mes cd et que c'est un lecteur interne, ça ne me laisse pas beaucoup de choix, mise à part de changer mon lecteur...

Finalement, je me rends compte que le hackintosh a ses limites...


----------



## polyzargone (9 Mars 2015)

As-tu au moins essayé le lien que je t'ai donné ? Il sert notamment à faire reconnaître le lecteur comme Interne et non externe. J'ai bien compris que ton problème est qu'il n'est pas du tout reconnu mais on ne sait jamais 

Sinon, tu peux essayer d'installer le Kext AHCIPortInjector. C'est juste un problème de reconnaissance (si bien sûr le lecteur n'est effectivement pas HS).


----------



## kiki71 (9 Mars 2015)

Oui mais j'ai un lecteur interne et non externe...

Non le lecteur n'est pas HS car il tourne sous windows. Je vais essayer le kext... Merci en tout cas


----------



## kiki71 (10 Mars 2015)

Bon j'ai essayé d'installer le kext mais j'ai un message d'erreur. Tant pis, je vais repasser sous windows pour faire mes gravures... Merci quand même


----------

